# Wing nuts on Batteries



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've performed several miracle motor repairs both at the ramp and a long ways out in the backcountry over the years.... The guy's motor just won't start in the morning or works well all day long, then won't start...

All I ever did was properly tighten those darned wingnuts.... I lost a charter one day before I learned. The first thing to do with any new battery is toss out those blankety blank wingnuts, then go to stainless locknuts. If your battery cable has any "wiggle" to it at the battery, then it's simply not tight enough. If the connection to the battery is bad the motor can't charge it properly... 

I've seen brand new rigs with those darned wingnuts... any dealer that allows a rig off of the lot in that condition isn't a very sharp outfit.

I'll get down off of my soapbox now.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

only "wingnutz" use wing nuts... ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Mercury Marine even requires decals to be affixed to new motor installations,
warning against the use of wing nuts on battery terminals.
Hex nuts and torque specifications to eliminate problems.










www.mercurymarine.com/_media/pdfs/serviceandwarranty/maintenance/MaintenanceInformation-6CylVerado.pdf


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Plus, when you try to tighten them enough with your fingers they give you a boo boo. :'(


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

[/URL][/img]

So that's what happened


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

So that's what happened!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I have been told to add a 2ed nut to the bolt to keep them on tight.


----------

